# المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه



## artamisss (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*المسيح والكنيسة = والرجل وزوجته
هذه اعظم المعادلات واروعها على الاطلاق ... 
 لايوجد معادلة على الارض بمثيلها ابدا 
لماذا كان ومازال للمسيحي زوجة واحدة .. لماذا هذا الزواج دائم للديمومة ..
 حتى يفارق احدهما الحياة.؟ ؟ !
احدهم لابل كثيرون سيقولون هذا ليس عدلا لابل ظلما 
.. ماذا ان اشتد الخلاف بينهم ..؟ واصبحت الحياة
لاتطاق بينهما .. ؟ ! 
حياة ملؤها المشاحنات والخلافات .. وآلام .. وياما تمتد المأساة لتطال الاولاد ..
نعم كل ذالك صحيح ... لكن هل تم في هذا الزواج تطبيق تلك المعادلة 
.. انا اقول وبكل ثقة لا لم يتم ..
ما معنى ان الرجل راس المرأة = كما المسيح راس الكنيسة ؟
ما معنى ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما = احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها ؟
لنعود الى الاساس الا وهو السيد المسيح .. الذى كان الكثيرين يعتقدون انه سيكون معلما للشريعة
لكن المسيح ما انفك يتكلم عن الحب والمحبة .. ولم يكن كلاما بل كانت افعال تثبت ما كان يقول
لقد احب المسيح حبا غير مشروطا غير محدودا كنيسته .. واسلم نفسه من اجل خلاصها 
وبقاءها مقدسة مطهرا اياها لتبقى كنيسة مجيدة بلاعيب ولادنس ولاغضن مقدسة .. 
وهكذا استمرت كنيستنا مجيدة ممجدة .. بحب المسيح ..
 وهي تبعته واحبته والتصقت يه واصبحت مع المسيح جسدا واحدا
وانت ايها الرجل 

الذي اخترت هذه المرأة زوجة لك .. 
لتعيش معك ووقفت امام الرب تعلن لها انك تريدها زوجة لك في كل الظروف
هل ستعرف ان تحبها كما تحب جسدك .. ان تريد لها ماتريد لنفسك 
..هل ستعتني بها كما تعتني بجسدك .. ان تقويها
لتنموا معك والى جانبك .. ومعك ..
 وتصبح انت وهي جسد واحد لاجسدان ؟ ! 
وانت يا من اخترتيه

ووقفت امام الرب لتعلني له انك تريديه زوجا لك في كل الظروف .. 
هل بعد هذا الحب الذي سيهبك اياه كما 
احب المسيح كنيسته هل ستلتصقين به وتحبيه 
وتطيعيه وتصبحي كاملة وهو كامل بك جسدا واحا لاجسدان ؟ ! 
ان كان نعم .. 
 وان استطعتم ان تكونوا هكذا كما اراد الرب وكما عاش الرب واحب ..
اعلموا انكم تعيشون زواجا مسيحيا 

مباركا لاخوف عليه من اية عواصف .. وسيدوم كديمومة الكنيسة ومقدسا .. 
فان لم تكونوا جسدا واحدا ولم تحب امرأتك كنفسك وهي بادلت هذا الحب بمثيله
اعلموا ان كنيسة المسيح التي سعيتم لتبنوها انت وهي معرضة للانهيار بعد اول هزة 
واسمحوا لي ان اقول ..

 وقد اكون فظا .. لن يكون الرب راضيا على زواج لايشابه كنيستة التي احبها وفداها
وارادكم هكذا .. ان تحبوا وتفدوا .. وتقدسوا .. وان تكونوا بحق جسد واحد
 .. واعضاء في جسد المسيح .. 
الحـــب اذلي وضعه السيد المسيح هو زخم العلاقة الزوجية
 .. ونجاح كل يوم ولحظة يعيشهاالطرفان
داوموا
اايها المتزوجين على الصلاة .. ليس فقط في الكنيسة لابل انت وهو .. مع بعض.. 
هذا يقوي الحب بينكما 
لحظات لامثيل لها عندما تجتمعان مع بعض .. ساجدان او واقفان تصلون صلاة قصيرة 
.. تسمعان لترتيمة.. لن تشعروا 
الا وكمية الحب بينكما ازدادت .:flowers: .
~~~  .بطريقة وكأنها سحرية. ~~~ 
من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا​*


----------



## mary (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الحقيقة الكلام راااااااااااااائع يا ديانا وأبلغ رد على من يأخذون علينا عدم وجود طلاق ويتعجبون من ذلك


----------



## artamisss (14 سبتمبر 2006)

* بصى يا  مارى  العيب مش فى الحياه  العيب  فينا احنا  الواحد احيانا بيحس انه اضعف من يتحمل هموم العالم لكن فى الوقت نفسه  لايلجأ لله *


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 سبتمبر 2006)

انا بطالب بتثبيت الموضوع دة ياديانا لو سمحتي مش هاقول غير كدة ويستحق خمس نجوم


----------



## artamisss (15 سبتمبر 2006)

* بس انا مش لاقيه اقبال  جماهيرى  عليه مش عارفه ليه الحقيقه  لكن لو فى اعضاء تانيين طلبوا على التثبيت انا هاثبته *


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*الموضوع مش محتاج اقبال جماهيري لااااازم يتثبت ياديانا بجد*
*دة من اساسيات القسم دة بجد*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل فعلا ويستاهل التثبيت  

ربنا يباركك يا دودو*


----------



## artamisss (16 سبتمبر 2006)

* ميرسى  ليكو كتير ياجماعه  وبتمنى ان كل الناس تقراه وتفهمه بجد الجواز على قد ماهو سهل فى بعض الحاجات  الا انه صعب فى الاستمرار بتاعه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ميرسى ليكو كتير ياجماعه وبتمنى ان كل الناس تقراه وتفهمه بجد الجواز على قد ماهو سهل فى بعض الحاجات الا انه صعب فى الاستمرار بتاعه *


 
مفيش حاجة صعبة على الحب ياديانا المهم انهم مايرفعوش الراية البيضة ويسلمو كدة لاي مشاكل


----------



## Ayrin (19 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع و يستحق التثبيت ........


----------



## artamisss (19 سبتمبر 2006)

* فينك يا ايرن مش بنشوفك ليه عاوزينك دايما ماعانا*


----------



## Ayrin (19 سبتمبر 2006)

انا موجودة بس بناتي ما بيعطوني وقت فبقرا بسرعة و مرات ما بلاحق اكتب .
شكرا على السؤال عني


----------



## artamisss (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*سربيهم  على اى حضانه  واقعدى معانا ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Ayrin (21 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> *سربيهم  على اى حضانه  واقعدى معانا ههههههههههههههه*




الكبيرة بتروح على المدرسة بس الصغيرة لسى  و الله يعين الحظانة الي حتقبلها :t33:


----------



## ميرنا (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضع شديد يا دودو فعلا *


----------



## tina_tina (15 أكتوبر 2006)

كلمة رائع كلمة قليلة جدا على الموضوع 
فعلا الموضوع يستاهل التثبيت على رأى رامى
ولو مفيش تعليق عليه ده علشان مفيش كلام يتقال بعد كده

فعلا  انا شايفة ان الزواج عبارة عن روح واحدة وجسد واحد وعقل واحد ومنطق واحدوفكر واحد وده لو الاتنين عرفوا يختاروا بعض كويس اوى ليس الاتفاق فى الحب فقط ولكن فى الاحترام المتبادل والثقة  المتبادلة
فاتمنى اى واحدة اللى تقدم على هذه الخطوة تفكر بجد تفكر بقلبها وتحب بعقلها بس
30: 30: 30: 30: 30:​


----------



## Narmar (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الكلام حلو جدا بس التنفيذ صعب لو حصل خلاف بين اتنين متزوجين لسبب قوى زى مثلا عدم الانجاب او مرض نفسى لاحد الزوجيين او اى سبب قوى معتقدش ان الكلام الى انا قريتة دة ممكن يتنفذ او نادرا ما ممكن نلاقى ان الزوج او الزوجة فكر بهذا التفكير ودية مشكلة بس مش مشكلتنة احنا دية مشكلة الكنيسة المفروض الكنيسة تفهم الناس الكلام دة يعنى لو حصل اى ظروف بين الزوجيين المفروض انهم يلجاوا لربنا انهم يحلوا المشاكل الى بنهم ولو سبب قوى زى الاسباب الى انا زكرتهه يبقة المفروض الزوج او الزوجة يعتبر دة صليب لية فى حياتة ولازم يشيلة انا بكلم كدة من واقع حالات الانفصال الى انا شفتهه لدرجة ان فى حالات تدخل فيهه بعض الاساقفة ومنفعتش برضة


----------



## artamisss (20 أكتوبر 2006)

* ماهو  ده اللى لازم  يفهمه كل زوج وزوجه  قبل ما يقولوا يا جواز  ودة دور المرشددين اللى فى الكنيسه المفروض يعنى  يبقى فى توعيه  
وبعدين الرجل ما يتزوج  لازم يتقبل فكرة ان مراته مابتخلفش او ربنا مش رايدله خلفه دلوقتى ويحبوا مشاكلهم بنففففففففففسهم  دون تدخل الاهل لان الستات لما بيدخلوا بيبوظوا  الدنيا ويقلبوها   احيانا الرجاله بيفهموا حبه  بس مش دايما   بس الاهم هما يتصرفوا بمعرفتهم*


----------



## Narmar (21 أكتوبر 2006)

كلام جميل بس فين التنفيذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع رااااااااااااائع يا ديانا


----------



## artamisss (21 أكتوبر 2006)

* ياجماعه  ملعون من يتكل على ذراع بشر 
واحنا بنتكل على نفسنا فى التنفيذ بننسى ربنا 
وبعدين لو كنيستى مافيهاش مراكز خدمه مشورة زوجيه  انا ادور على ابونا  يكون ليه خبرة فى اموضوعات دى وقبل الجواز اروحله انا وخطيبتى  ولا نا وخطيبى  نقولها فهمنا  كده  اصل الحكايه
 وايه نظام  والدنيا ماشيه ازاى 
*


----------



## Narmar (21 أكتوبر 2006)

تفتكرى هو دة الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولية ميكنش الكنيسة ليهه دور فعال وتوعية للشعب


----------



## artamisss (23 أكتوبر 2006)

* طب مانا بقول اهوة   وبعدين  الكنيسه مشعليها كل حاجه احنا لازم نفكر بعقولنا اللى ادهالنا  ربنا 
وبعدين نستفيد من تجارب الاخرين 
واحنا اللى نسعى بنفسنناااااااا للاباء  نسالهم لو مفيش فى كنيستى  مرشدين 
اسال انا بنفسى اى خادم كبير  بس يكون واحد بيفهم  مش مخه لاسع  سورى يعنى 
 واحد يكون عاقل 
لو مالاقتش يبقى اكيد ابونا  هايكون ليه خبرة اكتر منى  وخاصه اب اعترافى 
احنا اللى لالالالالالازم نسعى 
اسعى يا عبد وانا اسعى معاك *


----------



## 3484009 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع بجد


----------



## artamisss (14 نوفمبر 2006)

* ميرسى على مشاركتك ومنور المنتدى معانا  وعاوزين  نشوفك معانا  دايما *


----------



## امة الرب (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع زى الفل
جميييييييييييييييل


----------



## جاسى (27 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع بجد رائع ربنا يباركك بس بجد هو رائع بمعنى الكلمه


----------



## free_adam (17 يناير 2007)

ميرسي ليكي يا ديانا علي الموضوع الجميل دة 
و يارب كلنا نطبق الكلام الحلو دة في حياتنا الزوجية ( لو أتجوزنا يعني )


----------



## merola (22 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع بجد جامد اووووووووووى و كمان جمييييييل جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2007)

ايه الموضوع الجامد ده يا artamisss   رائع لو كل زوج وزجه  طبقوا الكلام ده على حياتهم اكيد هيكون جواز ناحج  شكرا وربنا يبارك حياتك:yaka:


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*الموضوع جميل جداً وربنا يباركك فعلاً ويعطكي نعمة 
ويحضرني هنا ما ورد بسفر التكوين الإصحاح الأول عندما خلق الله أدم وصنع له معيناً نظيره
فعلاً هذه أول كنيسة على الأرض عملها الله بنفسه زوج واحد وزوجة واحدة كنيسة 
كما يحضرني ما ورد بسفر النشيد وحب العريس للعروس (الكنيسة)
أرجو أن أقرأ موضوعات أخرى فسبق لي قرأة موضوعاتك وأعجبتني كثيراً
بركة وصلاة القديسين تكون معنا أرجو أن تصلي من أجلي..*


----------



## artamisss (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

 طب ياريت تشاركنا دايما يا ريمون  وعاوزين نشوف موضوعاتك  انت كمان


----------



## Remon Ramzy Banoub (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الأخ الحبيب Artamiss 
يوجد لي مشاركات وخاصة في سير القديسين وسأكون عند حسن ظنك وسأعد موضوع خاص بالشبابيات قريباً إن شار رب المجد أرجو أن تذكرني في صلاتك..


----------



## LOLA012 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الموضوع جميل جدا يا ديانا وفعلا لازم يتثبت لانه موضوع حلو اوى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
سلامممممم


----------



## marnono2021 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الموضوع جميل قوى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الاخت ديانا 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
شكرا لك هذا الموضوع


----------



## amgad95 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

شكرا جزيلا يا اخت ديانا وربنا يباركك على مشاركتك الرائعة


----------



## ghawy_111 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

اختى فى المسيحيه ديانا الغاليه
المسيح والقديسين يباركو  تعب
محبتك  وعاوز اقولك ان شريعـــة
الزوجه الواحده اعظم حكمه لكن
للاسف  لما بيجى العريس والعروسه
يختارو  بعض مش بيختاروا بعض 
على اساسات القواعد المسيحيه
انما بيتبعوا  حكمة اهل العالم مش 
حكمة المسيح علشان كده اغلب
المتزوجون بيوتهم مش خاليه من 
من المشاكل والهموم واحيانا اخرى
المحاكم والقضايا والحل لكل المشاكل 
دى هو  الصراحه والامانه الحقيقيه 
اتمنى ان المسيحين يبعدوا عن كل 
حاجه مافيهاش حكمة المسيح


----------



## ghawy_111 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الاخت الغاليه ديانا المسيح يحميكى
وتغمرك محبة القديسين والرب يبارك
تعب محبتك موضوعك جميل ومليان
حكمه ومهما قولت كلامى مش ممكن
يكون زى حكمتك لكن احب اقول ان
الاساس فى ده كله عدم تنفيـــــــذ
وتطبيق كلام المسيح فى حياتنـــا
العمليه وفى اغلب الاحيان الزيجات
بتكون مبنيه على خداع واســاس
باطل وما بنى على باطل فهو باطل


----------



## artamisss (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

ميرسى جدا لمشاركتم يا جماعه حقيقى ا نا انبسط ان فى ناس لسه عندها استعداد تفكر بالطريقه الصح للحب والجواز


----------



## ghawy_111 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

بمعونة الرب يسوع المسيح اتكلم انا
واقول ان الراجل فى بيته هو المثل
الاعلى وكمان هو رب الاسرة زى
الكاهن على الكنيسة فلو كان امين
فى حياته ومستقيم ومش بيمشى
فى الشر او الزنا او الفساد بيته يبقى
مؤسس على الصخر زى ماقال السيد
المسيح ويكون بيته كنيسة صغيرة 
يطلع منها جيل صالح والمسيح دايما
بيكون متواجد فى حياتهم علشان 
هم ماشيين بحكمة الكتاب المقدس
ياابنى اعطنى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك 
طرقى
المسيح يبارك كل الاعضاء بالمنتدى


----------



## dede2000 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الموضوع اكتر من رائع وطبعا لازم يتثبت وياريت تكتبى مواضيع تانية زى الموضوع دة وشكرا على تعبك ورالرب يعوضك


----------



## lave (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

ديانا الرب يبركك ٠ الموضوع رائع ومحتاج وقفة وتئمل ٠ قال الرب يسوع ولماذا تدعونني يارب يارب ولا تعملون بما اقولة - كل من ياتي الي فيسمع كلامي ويعمل به اريكم من يشبه انه يشبه انسانا يبني بيتا فحفر وعمق ووضع الاساس على الصخر ثم هطل مطر غزير وصدم السيل ذللك البيت فلم يقدر ان يزعزعه لانه كان مؤسسا على الصخر٠ واما من سمع ولم يعمل فهو يشبه انسانا بني بيتا على الارض دون اساس فلما صدمه السيل انهار في الحال وكان خراب ذلك  البيت جسيما٠ ببساطة ان فشل الحياة الزوجية سببه الانانيه وحب الذات وعدم التواضع والتسامح والقناعة الحب الخ من الاسباب٠ ولاستمرار الحياة الزوجيه محتاجيين ان نغفر ونسامح ونتنازل ونحب بصدق وامانة وان نعطي من التنازلات من غير مقابل لحل كل مشكله تواجه الحياة الزوجيه  و بما ان الانسان بطبيعته بشكل عام اناني اذن بدون الاتكال على كلام الرب واخذ بركته يصعب الاستمرار٠٠٠٠ الرب يباركم٠


----------



## remorb (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الموضوع أكثر من رائع
فالبيت = زوج + زوجه 
كنيسة صغيرة ولما يكون هناك أولاد تكون كنيسة صغيرة جميلة
وعلشان تكون كنيسة فعلا
لازم يكون هناك الحب 
وأعظم مثال للحب بين الكنيسة وعريسها ما جاء في سفر نشيد الأنشاد
كيف كانت العروس = الكنيسة تصف عريسها = المسيح 
كيف تصف العروس العريس وكيف يصف العريس عروسه 
أروع مثال للحب بين الكنيسة والمسيح يجب أن يطبق بين الزوج والزوجة
فالحب هو الأساس
والأساس في الحياة الزوجية هو...........................
إنكار الذات......
عندما تنكر ذاتك... وتذوب في الكنيسة الصغيرة = بيتك 
فالزوج والزوجة جسد واحد ... أصبحا واحد وليس اثنان
يجب على المرأة أن تنكر ذاتها
كما يجب على الرجل أن ينكر ذاته
فالاثنان واحد
الأنانية
عندما نبعد الأنانية عنا نكون واحد 
فيجب على الزوج والزوجة أن يفكر كل منهما فيما يسعد الآخر
وليس فيما يسعده هو.... هنا نبعد عن الأنانية 
تخيل معي أو تخيلي
الزوجة يعلو صوتها غاضبة
والزوج يعلو صوته ردا على زوجته 
(كيف للزوجة أن يعلو صوتها على الزوج الصعيدي)
هل فكرت في هذا السؤال؟؟؟
إذا فكر الرجل بهذه الطريقة تخيل معي كيف سيكون حال هذا البيت؟؟؟
الزوجة يعلو صوتها والزوج يعلو صوته والأولاد يبكون...
هل هذه هي الكنيسة الصغيرة؟؟؟
ولكن تخيل معي أن الزوجة علا صوتها..
ورد فعل الرجل أنه نظر إلي زوجته متأملا.. دون رد وتأمله فيه نظرة العتاب دون أن يتكلم
دون أن يعلو صوته....
هل هذا ضعف من الرجل؟؟؟؟
ما هي إجابتك؟؟؟
بعضنا يقول هذا ليس رجلا كيف يترك زوجته يعلو صوتها عليه؟؟؟
والبعض الآخر يقول هذا الرجل بارد.....
وكل منا يقول في هذا الرجل ما يريد..
لكن ...
تأمل إذا فعل الرجل هذا الأمر.. وبعد يوم أو اثنين ..
ستأتي تلك المرأة إلي زوجها الذي تركها دون عتاب لمدة يوم أو اثنين أو ثلاثة
وتقول له.. بكلمات بسيطة حلوة .. أنا آسفة.... 
فقد علا صوتي .. فيرد عليها الرجل ويقول .. أنا أعلم أنك مرهقة ...
بسبب الأولاد وعمل المنزل وتعبك في عملك الخارجي 
لذلك أنا أعذرك ولكني أرجوكي ألا يعلو صوتك مرة أخرى
ما رأيك في تصرف هذا الرجل...؟؟؟
هل هو عاقل أم بارد ... أم أنك تقول أنه ليس رجلاً..
ولكني أسألك سؤال هام 
إذا قام الرجل بالرد على زوجته وعلا صوته هو الآخر.. 
ما موقف الأولاد.. سيكون البيت كله بكاء.. وصراخ... وحريق...
ولن تخمد تلك الحريق ... ولذلك سنجد المشاكل تتفاقم وتزداد..
وتصل بنا إلي درجة الفراق وطلب الطلاق..
وكل هذا لعدم وجود الحب ... وإنكار الذات.. ووجود الأنا في البيت.. 
يجب أن نبعد الأنا وننكر ذواتنا ونذوب في الجسد الواحد في كنيستنا الصغيرة... 
التي هي بيتك..​


----------



## جو كار (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
وشكرا ليك


----------



## الرجل الغامض (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

انا ارى حقا ان هذا الموضوع رائع لكن من النادر جدا هو ايجاد زوجا وزوجه يحبان 
بعضهم لبعض .
لهذه الاسباب على سبيل المثال
الزوج دائما يأتى من العمل مرهق فى حالة
ان الزوجه ايضا منهمكه مع الاطفال
لكن
عندما يأتى من العمل ويجد ان الغدا لم يعد بعد وان الغداء بقى له 10دقائق
فلا يسكت وينتظر بل يجادل لماذا ولماذا
ولا يهتم بكل التعب والارهاق
وهذا مثال على احد اسباب الخلافات الزوجيه
ولهذا السبب لا يجوجد زوج متحد مع زوجته 
لكن امنيتى ان ينسى الزوج تعب نفسه ويفكر فى تعب زوجته وكذلك الزوجه
يجب ان تحب زوجها وبذلك ستكون الحياه المنزليه سعيده وليست خربه وغير منظمه
لهذا الستت انصح كل زوج بان اذا تاخر سواء كان الفطور او الغداء او العشاء بالانتظار وعدم التجادل على اسباب تافهه كهذه وسلام المسيح لكم
للمراسه (Msdvx******.com)
:bomb:


----------



## artamisss (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

 بصراحه بعد الكلام الرائع ومناقشات الاعضاء الجميله دى  انا بصراحه حسيت ان فى نبرة تشاؤم فينا  كشباب النهارده  تجاة الجواز الولاد خايفين من الزوجه النكديه اللى بتزعق واللى ماترعاش بيتها كويس وعقليتها التافهه
والبنات خايفين من الزوج الكسلان  الغضوب اللى قبل الجواز حاجه وبعد الجواز حاجه تانيه 

لو انا غلطانه فى الاستنتاج بتاعى قولولى


----------



## dede2000 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

انا بحييك بجد يا ( راجل يا غامض)  على رايك وعاك 100% بجد على كل حرف وياريت تيجى بس على العشاء المتاخر لكن الراجل لو عايز يتلكك على اى حاجة حتى ولو مش موجودة هيتلكك .
وبحييك بجد على رايك دة .


----------



## dede2000 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

انا معاك يا  (راتاميس ) انتى صح والبنات فعلا بيخافوا اوى من الموضوع دة والمصيبة ان صعب تعرفى الراجل على حقيقتة لانة ممكن يمثل صح وبيكدب فى حاجات مهمة اوى وصعب البنت تعرف غير لما تكون خلاص اتجوزتة وماينفعش تغير رايها


----------



## mansor1_2000 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الموضع أكثر من رائع
فالزواج الناجح والاسرة السعيدة والبيت المستقر الهادي يجب ان ينموا علي اساس ثابت حتى يقوى علي مواجهة اتعاب الحياة ومشاكلها المادية والاجتماعية وهذا الاساس الثابت هو تعاليم ووصايا الكنيسة المستمدة من وصايا السيد المسيح بالكتاب المقدس بالاضافة الي تنمية الفضائل الروحية بين الزوجين مثل الاتضاع وبذل الذات ورح الصلاة الدائمة والمحبة والمغفرة بهذة تصبح الاسرة  كنيسة صغيرة 0000000
وشكرا لهذا البحث الرائع واتمني المزيد بهذه القوة000000000


----------



## artamisss (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

 بصو يا جماعه  انا حاسه اننا كبنات بنبص على شكل ووظيفه ومرتب حلو خلاص يلا يا عم شيل على بركه الله   والمهم ننتخطب علشان مايعديش القطار ويفوتنا  واهوة بالمرة نحب نتمنظر بخطيبى اللى راح خطيبى جه و هكذا   علشان كده نظرتنا بتبقى سطحيه مابنشفش المقتطفات الصغيرة اللى بتحصل فى الخطوبه   وبعد كده  نقول ده بيمثل  دى كانت بتضحك عليا  ووو نصب اللعنات على الطرف التانى 
طب وانا  كنت فين  كان فين  عقلى  وقت مامشاعرى كانت بتدلق منى على الفاضى والمليان 

اما حكايات ان الزوج يرجع من الشغل يتخانق على اتفه الاسباب فا ده طبيعى لانه بيبقى فى ضغط شغل ونفسه يرتاح  لكن مش مبرر ليه برضه انه يزعق ويطلع غله فى مراته وولاده اللى لازم يشوفوا فيه الجانب الحنين                            انسو شغلكم يارجاله على باب بيتكووووووووووو
                                  وانتو يا بنات حبو رجالكم وقدرو قد هما بيتعبوا زيينا علشان يوفرولنا الحمايه 


شكرا ليكو


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

موضوع رائع رائع رائع  ربنا معكم


----------



## بتول لرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

شكرا الموضوع جميل اوى


----------



## bushrabadie (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

نقول كلمه الله فى سفر الجامعه الاصحاح 11 ارم خبزك على وجه الماء فانك تجده بعد ايام كثيره وعدد4  من يرصد الريح لايزرع ومن يراقب السحب لايحصد                ارجوا من القراء التامل فى معاتى هذة الايات الايةالاولى تحثنا على عمل الخير للجميع ودون النظر  هذه هى المسيحيه يااحبائى وهى ان نحب الجميع وكما قال سيدنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد احبوا اعدائكم ؤباركوا ااالاعنيكم واحسنوا الى المسيئين اليكم 0 ارجو منكم قرائة الاصحاحات 5\6\7من انجيل متى فليضىء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكى يروا اعماتكم الحسنه وبمجدوا اباكم الذى قى السموات


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

مفيش اروع واجمل من الكلام دة  حقيقى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك   سندباد


----------



## mahy (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

موضوعك رائع جدا جدا وبالرغم من ان كل كلمة قلتيها احنا عارفينها ومدركينها الا انها غائبة عننا بجد
مش عارفة لية بس بجد كلمات رائعة وتعبير اروع


----------



## artamisss (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

 ميرسى لاهتمامكو بالموضوع وياريت الواحد تتحفر الكلام ده فى دماغه مش ساعه القدر يعمى البصر  زى مابيقولو ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

موضوع مفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد و حلو و روعة

شكرا عيني


----------



## rose24 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*الله يا ديانا موضوع مميز ومهم 
شكرا يا عزيزي على هذا الموضوع *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

موضوع حلو و جميل جدآ

شكرآ حبيبتى 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## maria123 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

موضوع رائع و مفيد


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

* الرجل : طفل فى احتياج دائم للعطف والحب والتشجيع رغم عدم اظهار ذلك او عدم وضوحة فى بعض الاحيان الا انها الحقيقة واى امرأة تستطيع اكتشاف ذلك بسهولة عند تعاملها مع الرجل الذى تحبة لذا يعتبر من السعل فهم الرجل رغم الاعتقاد بغموضه احياناً.

*المرأة : عجز الكثير من الكتاب وعلماء النفس والعلوم الانسانية عن فهم المرأة وحلها ومعرفة لغزها رغم أن البعض قد يكون قد وصل الى شيء من رموزها، لكن لم يستطع احد حلها وكلهم اعترفوا بذلك، رغم أن ذلك سهل جداً ـ فالتعامل مع المرأة ـ هو (الاحترام - الثقة)، حب + حنان + وفاء + عطاء = حب بلا حدود، حب لم يعشه أحد بهذا الوجود، لكن أصعب مافي هذه المعادلة هو أن تكون نابعة من قلب صادق، قلب عاشق، وألا تكون كذبا أو مشاعر مزيفة لأى غرض ما .


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

* الرجل : طفل فى احتياج دائم للعطف والحب والتشجيع رغم عدم اظهار ذلك او عدم وضوحة فى بعض الاحيان الا انها الحقيقة واى امرأة تستطيع اكتشاف ذلك بسهولة عند تعاملها مع الرجل الذى تحبة لذا يعتبر من السعل فهم الرجل رغم الاعتقاد بغموضه احياناً.

*المرأة : عجز الكثير من الكتاب وعلماء النفس والعلوم الانسانية عن فهم المرأة وحلها ومعرفة لغزها رغم أن البعض قد يكون قد وصل الى شيء من رموزها، لكن لم يستطع احد حلها وكلهم اعترفوا بذلك، رغم أن ذلك سهل جداً ـ فالتعامل مع المرأة ـ هو (الاحترام - الثقة)، حب + حنان + وفاء + عطاء = حب بلا حدود، حب لم يعشه أحد بهذا الوجود، لكن أصعب مافي هذه المعادلة هو أن تكون نابعة من قلب صادق، قلب عاشق، وألا تكون كذبا أو مشاعر مزيفة لأى غرض ما .


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

من المواضيع التى اثيرت كثيرا ولم تصل حد فاصل بين الرجل والمرأة هو هل امرأة واحدة تكفى وهل رجل واحد يكفى نعالوا معى ماذا قال علم النفس .رأي علم النفس لو وجد الرجل المرأة المثالية لبحث عن غيرها د. مروران المطوع ـ الاستشاري النفسي ـ أكد أن الرجل في استطاعته ان يحب أكثر من امرأة في الوقت نفسه، واضاف: هناك امرأة قد تؤمن للرجل الاشباع الغريزي بما تملك من مواصفات جمالية، وأخرى تمثل بالنسبة إليه الأم المثالية وربة الأسرة، أما الثالثة فهي القادرة على التفاهم معه ثقافيا، خاصة إذا كانت مساوية له في المستوى الثقافي والعلمي، لذلك نجد رجلا يقول: إنني أحب هذه المرأة لأنها تشاركني في خلفيتي الثقافية وأستطيع التحدث معها، بينما زوجتي لا تتحدث معي إلا في شؤون الأولاد والطبخ والخادمة. 
أما المرأة الرابعة التي يبحث عنها الرجل فهي التي يقيم علاقة معها من أجل التفاخر والتباهي، لذلك نجد أن بعض الرجال يفخرون بعدد من العلاقات النسائية التي تعطيهم الشعور بأنهم مرغوبين وتشبع نرجسيتهم وحب الذات المرضي لديهم. 
ولكن ليس كل رجل بحاجة إلى هؤلاء النساء الأربع، ولكن نسبة كبيرة منهم بحاجة في اللاشعور الى المرأة التي تحقق الشعور بالأمان أي الزوجة والتي يتخيلها الرجل معه عندما يتقدم به العمر. 
أما الأخريات فقد يكن محطات عابرة في حياة الرجل وليس على درجة عالية من الثبات، لذلك نلاحظ أن بعض الرجال عندما يتزوجون بثانية لا يطلقون الأولى لأنها تمثل بالنسبة إليهم الأمان. 
ثم تحدث المطوع عن مدى واقعية رغبة الرجل في ان يحب امرأة تجمع كل النساء في امرأة واحدة، فقال: 
- لا يوجد رجل أو امرأة يجمع كل المواصفات، فنظرية فارس الاحلام نظرية غبية وغير واقعية، وكذلك حلم الرجل بأن يجد امرأة عاطفية وحنونة وذكية وجميلة في الوقت نفسه، وحتى لو وجد امرأة تجمع كل هذه المواصفات فإنه سيبحث عن امرأة مختلفة، فأحد علماء النفس قال إن الرجل قد يبحث عن امرأة أخرى مختلفة في الطول أو الجسم أو الشكل تثير غريزته، ومتى ما أشبع الرجل غريزته فإن هذه المرأة تنتهي بالنسبة إليه. 
ثم ألقى المطوع باللوم على بعض النساء في مسألة بحث الرجل عن أخرى وقال: 
- عندما لا تحقق الزوجة لزوجها الاشباع الغريزي او العاطفي بسبب انشغالها بالبيت والابناء ويصبح الرجل في الدرجة الثانية من الأهمية بالنسبة إليها، ولا تعود تهتم بشكلها أو وزنها أو تتفاعل مع الرجل عاطفيا بسبب إجهادها من مسؤوليات البيت والأبناء، فإن الرجل يبحث عن أخرى تشبع غرائزه. 
ولدى سؤالي ل د. المطوع عما إذا كانت المرأة تبحث عن رجل آخر هي أيضا، قال: 
اثبتت الدراسات والبحوث النفسية ان المرأة عندما تحب الرجل فإنها تخلص له وتمنحه كل عواطفها ومشاعرها، بل إن هناك دراسة أجريت على عينة ضخمة من النساء قالت 80% منهن إذا كان لدي أربعة أطفال فالطفل الخامس هو زوجي أي إن المرأة مخلصة في حبها للرجل. 

اطرح هذا الموضوع للمناقشة وابداء الرأى وهذه ستكون بداية لموضوع اخر ذات اهمية فى حياتنا


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*انه موضوع جميل شيق ويحتاج التعليق​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الموضوع جميل ويجب انا الزوج يريح زوجته ويعاملها معاملهحسنه ويجب انا الزوجه توريحه وتشوفطلباتهكلها*​*


----------



## صوت الرب (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*موضوع جميل
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

ليه الزوج مبيريحشا زوجته معني لو ريحها ويحبها هتريحهو وتخلسلو طول العمر*​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*لله يخيكم ده بس من زوقم​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*عاوز اكلم معاكم موضوع عن قصه حياه المسيحكلهالو سمحتم منفضلكم​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*ممكن لو سمحتم​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*طيب قولولي كلمني عن حياه المسيح كلها من فضلكم​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*لي كان يهوزا كان بيسلمه للحكام الرومان ولي كانو بيسلبوه​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*ممكن اتعرف عليكم لوسمحت منفضلكم​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*لله يخليكم​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*طبعا اكيد هيكون ناجح جدا​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*بقلكم اكيد هيكون زواج ناجح جدا اكيد طبعا لو كل زوج وزجه ريحو بعضهم هيرتاحو ليبعض​*


----------



## amad_almalk (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*كلموني عن نفسكم​*


----------



## rosemary84 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الموضوع مش رائع بس اكتر من كده بكتير لان الزواج بشكل عام مش تهريج بس البعض يحاولوا جعله لعبة ان مانفعتش بلاش منها ياخسارة وداه موجود بينا


----------



## rosemary84 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

مش حكاية يريحوا بعض بس لكن المحبة يمكنها ان تقوم بكل شىء كل منهم يشعر بالاخر  ممكن يريحوا بعض لكن مابيحبوش بعض  المهم متعة التواصل الفكرى ايضا لكى يشعر كل من الاثنين ان الاخر هو الشخص الصحيح اللى اختاره من كل اللى يعرفهم


----------



## smsmwrofa (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الفكرة ان لو كل واحد حس ان زوجته او زوجها ده هايكون للابد ..ده هايخلى اى حد يفكر100 ميت مرة قبل ما يزعل الطرف الاخر ويحاول باقصى الطرق انه يحبه ويحميه والحياة يكون ليها شكل اجمل بكتير


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

موضوع  و حلو و روعة

وكلش زين


----------



## Meriamty (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

موضوع رااائع جدااا 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## amad_almalk (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​*


----------



## أشرف رزين (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

*فعلا موضوع جميل بس هو مش موضوع اكثر ماهودستور بتمش عليه الكنيسه كلها لأن الزواج معناه اجيال* *بتحمل اسم المسيح ولو الزواج كان قائم وناجح يعنى جميع الأجيال التى ستنتج من هزا الزواج ستكون *ناجحة وفى النهاية *مفيش بيت فية مشاكل     ويكون فية المسيح*


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المسيح والكنيسه= الرجل والمرأه*

الموضوع بجد اكتر من رائع


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (14 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع فوق الخيال


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكورة ديانا ولكــــــــــــــــــن

تقولى ان اعظم شئ ان يستمر الزواج بين المسيحى وزوجتة طوال الحياة 


ما الميزة فى ذلك؟؟؟

الا احيانا ينتهى الحب ويموت 
سأعطى مثال بسيط عن العلاقة بين الرجل وزوجتة
  مثلا
تزووج مسيحى بأختة المسيحية 
واكتشفوا فى العلاقة الجنسية بينهم انا احدهم لا يستطيع تحمل الاخر اى حياة سيعيشونها هذة

     ولماذا يكون الطلاق عيب فأحيانا ميزة وأحيانا عيب

فمن الافضل ان تمسك الحبل من الطرفين 
ففى الاسلام يمكن ان تعيش مع زوجتك طوال الحياة ويمكن ان تتطلقها

فما اعظم ان يكون الامر فى يدك 
لا ان تكون مجبر على العيش مع زوجة 

ولذلك نسمع عن كثير من المسيحين يخونون زوجاتهم لسوء العلاقة بينهم


[LIST=1]
[*][url]http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:bZ8hVs3dBF6ESM:www.sfondideldesktop.com[/url]
[/LIST]


----------



## ana_more (22 يوليو 2008)

موضوع راااااااااااااااائع بجد  وفعلا  لو احب كل زوج زوجتة وكل زوجة زوجها مثل ما احب المسيح الكنيسة مفيش عاصفة تقدر تهزالحب دا  لان اللى ربنا بيجمعوا مش بيفرقوا بشر


----------



## viviane tarek (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوعك يا ديانا جامد جامد موت 

حححححححححللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووووووو

مش لقية كلمات تعبر عن اعجابى بالموضوع

مشهقدر اقول ربنا يبارك حياتك ويوفقق


----------



## bassem145 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *الموضوع مش محتاج اقبال جماهيري لااااازم يتثبت ياديانا بجد*
> *دة من اساسيات القسم دة بجد*



عايزين مناقشة قوية خاصة عن ما هو راى الكنيسة الارثوزكسية فى حالات الطلاق التى تحدث كثيرا فى هذه الايام


----------



## رانا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك​


----------



## bassem145 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لاهتمامك والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mooony (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا على موضوعك 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك 

طول ما الانسان قريب من ربنا اكيد هيرتاح وهيتغلب على كل المشاكل


----------

